# 6 Ways To Properly Clean Dog Ears



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

You know how important it is to clean your dog's ears. We've put together some things to remember when cleaning your dog's ears.



> Not all dogs need to have their ears cleaned. But others, especially those with floppy ears, need it done on a regular basis. Here are some important tips about how to properly clean dog ears, as well as some things you should never do.
> 
> Never use Q-Tips to clean dog ears. Just like with human ears, Q-Tips tend to pack more junk down the ear canal then it does getting it out of there. Also, you should never use alcohol or hydrogen peroxide to clean dog ears as that can be irritating. At any point of the process, if your dog yelps in pain, stop immediately, as this could be the sign of an ear infection.
> 
> Use lots of liquid to dissolve the debris and wax build up in your dog’s ears. One way to do this is to fill the ear up with the ear cleaning solution, until it overflows a bit. Rub it in by massaging under the lower part of the ear and the ear fold with your hand. This motion will make a squishy sound. Do this for about 30 seconds.


To read all the tips, please visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

WTF??? Seriously??? Dear "pet guide":

This forum requires that you use your real first and last name, that you introduce yourself before you post...and oh yeah, this isn't a goddamn pet board so please take this dumbass thread to a pet forum


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I sense the mundane sneaking in... I remember several decades ago when there were no ads nor businesses on the Internet, only people who wanted to learn or needed a fail-safe means of communicating.
Times have changed.

Whoever put the Petguide stuff up did not do market/target audience research very well.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Petguide.com is here to stay by the looks of it... The green color is a dead give away and the ADMINISTRATOR below that should tell all one needs to know.

What does this mean for WDF as a whole.... Admins? Anyone? If we are going to have an invasion of Petguide on the forum I know that I for one can find better places to spend my time....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I suspect something else has occurred. The membership status is not the same as ours or a moderator. It's that of an Administrator. I wish Mike would have offered this forum for sale to the membership before he made it available to individuals who only had financial gain in mind when purchasing it. I was prepared to purchase it the first time it was offered for sale and would have had I been aware that he offered it up for sale again.

Sorry Alice I see you just posted the same right before I finished my response.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like Petguide.com is owner of WDF

http://www.petguide.com/pet-forums/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

We (mods) are passing along these reactions immediately. We didn't know about this in advance either.

I agree that this was ill-advised. I also want to point out that to date, the new admin has been extremely receptive to all suggestions and complaints ....quick and responsive.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Petguide.com said:


> You know how important it is to clean your dog's ears. We've put together some things to remember when cleaning your dog's ears.
> 
> 
> 
> To read all the tips, please visit PetGuide.com.


 
Interesting.....I thought there were seven ways


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

One can chuckle at the irony of the Working Dog Forum, owned and operated by a pet-owner business. Likely ways will be sought to up the traffic on the site, so your patience and tolerance of newbies will be tested. Be civil... :-s


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

So calling them idiots is not civil? Cuz I am sure we could say a lot worse things.

The Pet AND Working Dog Forum!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on this is valuable information.
I'm waiting for the one on how to trim nails ;-)
Can we all put an Administrator on ignore?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

We mods have sent an email and explained that WDF is a refuge from, rather than an audience for, the pet-owner-oriented sites.


PS
That is exactly the way I recommend cleaning a dog-ear that needs it (first comes "don't introduce liquid to a healthy ear," though  ):


_.... fill the ear up with the ear cleaning solution, until it overflows a bit. Rub it in by massaging under the lower part of the ear and the ear fold with your hand. This motion will make a squishy sound. Do this for about 30 seconds._


And I preface this with _"Do this in a tiled bathroom or outdoors!"_ because the idea is to use the dog's head-shaking (and the dog WILL vigorously shake his/her head; trust me on this :lol: ) to move the debris from the canal to the inside of the flap.

Then a soft cloth can be used to wipe the debris from the inside of the flap.

When the canal isn't filled with debris, and the inside of the flap has been gently wiped, then a med like Otomax, my old standby, can be dropped into the canal (at the entrance rather than way inside it). Then I fold down the flap again and gently massage it. This helps get the med into the canal entrance and also spreads it around the inner flap, where it will lightly coat any inflamed areas.



ETA
Thomas, I just bite my dogs' nails. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike did post a couple times he was looking to sell the board.
I wonder how many members inquired as to the price?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thomas, I just bite my dogs' nails. :lol: :lol:


you too???


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, I kinda like this disruption, if you will. I mean where would we be without our weekly WDF crisis? I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with this ridiculously over-connected world that I've invited into my life. Course, I had no idea that within a relatively short period of time the computer/internet would become so deeply imbedded in people's lives and rule just about everything they do or how they do it.

So anything that comes along to further my disdain towards this weird existence that I see developing sort of suits that desire I have to revolt and go off the grid. It's a fancy notion, Friday, and a good day to ponder that I think...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

mel boschwitz said:


> .... The Pet AND Working Dog Forum!



No no. This won't happen.

We all know that most dog owners really have no idea of what working dog world is all about. This would include lots of admin folks.

But no, it's not an attempt to homogenize the WDF so it's a pet board too. 

I know that we can patiently (or impatiently ... lol) inform them of what a refuge this board is.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> ETA
> Thomas, I just bite my dogs' nails. :lol: :lol:


Note to self: Connie is a shit eater. Joby is not because his dutch eats all the shit so there's nothing to step in. \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Note to self: Connie is a shit eater.



Note to self: Get special slapping gloves with sand inside for Nicole.





:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ah, I kinda like this disruption, if you will. I mean where would we be without our weekly WDF crisis? I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with this ridiculously over-connected world that I've invited into my life. Course, I had no idea that within a relatively short period of time the computer/internet would become so deeply imbedded in people's lives and rule just about everything they do or how they do it.
> 
> So anything that comes along to further my disdain towards this weird existence that I see developing sort of suits that desire I have to revolt and go off the grid. It's a fancy notion, Friday, and a good day to ponder that I think...


look at all the teenagers and younger people that have no desire to drive cars any more, I think that smartphones and computers and social networking has caused that.

I personally know 5 young people that actually own their own cars, but never drive them. 3 of them need insurances first..2 of them have it, the one guy is 22. needs insurance,,,helped me install a drop ceiling in a basement, I paid him 300 bucks. he spent 169 of it on a new computer chair, instead of car insurance...

when I was a kid, no one could wait to start driving. we all used to sneak our parents cars and take them out for a ride, at 14-15-16...

now it seems the internet is the thing.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Response to Connie: That sounds kind of exciting. Will that include spankings too.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Note to self: Connie is a shit eater. Joby is not because his dutch eats all the shit so there's nothing to step in. \\/


hey now, my dogs do NOT eat poop


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Response to Connie: That sounds kind of exciting. Will that include spankings too.



Ohhhhhh yes. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ....I personally know 5 young people that actually own their own cars, but never drive them. 3 of them need insurances first..2 of them have it, the one guy is 22. needs insurance,,,helped me install a drop ceiling in a basement, I paid him 300 bucks. he spent 169 of it on a new computer chair, instead of car insurance...


And the rest can't wait to get their licenses so they can text while driving. :-\"


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> hey now, my dogs do NOT eat poop


I see. So I take it that you are a shit eater too then? la la la. 

Ah, I'm just ****ing with you guys. I put my asshole costume on after I got home from work. I haven't worn it in a while, so I thought I'd try it on and just like that I became an obnoxious asshole. :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Note to self: Get an a$$hole costume to go with new gloves.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Be careful if this thread get too many replies the OP will think it's working and we'll see more topics like this one?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> WTF??? Seriously??? Dear "pet guide":
> 
> This forum requires that you use your real first and last name, that you introduce yourself before you post...and oh yeah, this isn't a goddamn pet board so please take this dumbass thread to a pet forum


 
Im with Susan on this.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Im with Susan on this.


Word.

Did you happen to has Junger why he/she got to use a screen name but no one else could? I mean really, I sure would like to go back to being Mustang Sally again.

Note to Connie's self: Mustang Sally's costume is different from Friday Nicole's.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> look at all the teenagers and younger people that have no desire to drive cars any more, I think that smartphones and computers and social networking has caused that.
> 
> I personally know 5 young people that actually own their own cars, but never drive them. 3 of them need insurances first..2 of them have it, the one guy is 22. needs insurance,,,helped me install a drop ceiling in a basement, I paid him 300 bucks. he spent 169 of it on a new computer chair, instead of car insurance...
> 
> ...


_
Does this mean that future generations will evolve into creatures with large, action-tracking Gollum-like eyes, huge, muscular fingers (especially thumbs), long slender pencil-necks that pivot at all angles, but lacking torso or lower limbs as the computer command seat replaces the need ? Why not embed some chips under the skin, and other circuitry to enhance the experience? Oh, don't forget the catheter, etc. too. Don't want to leave the screen for a moment, or life might virtually pass you by! 

Run for the hills, Nicole. And take Jaron Lanier's book, "You are Not a Gadget" with you (good reading). Computer/internet is surely a mixed blessing. Very useful, but also a monumental waster of time. I've wasted enough today... so it is time to turn off, and head out to enjoy spring in my beautiful garden.
_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Word.
> 
> Did you happen to has Junger why he/she got to use a screen name but no one else could? I mean really, I sure would like to go back to being Mustang Sally again.
> 
> Note to Connie's self: Mustang Sally's costume is different from Friday Nicole's.




There is a screen name (Yungster) .... he represents admin. I think he has posted only a couple of times. Is that who you mean?




_
"Note to Connie's self: Mustang Sally's costume is different from Friday Nicole's."_

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, although I was kind of being circular referenceish when I referred to him as "Yunger" because I had Joby's post in mind and was thinking about the younger generation and on some level this "new" generation world we live in. 

Enter Petguide.com


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ah, I kinda like this disruption, if you will. I mean where would we be without our weekly WDF crisis? I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with this ridiculously over-connected world that I've invited into my life. Course, I had no idea that within a relatively short period of time the computer/internet would become so deeply imbedded in people's lives and rule just about everything they do or how they do it.
> 
> So anything that comes along to further my disdain towards this weird existence that I see developing sort of suits that desire I have to revolt and go off the grid. It's a fancy notion, Friday, and a good day to ponder that I think...


Friday, Friday, keep your nose tidy =D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Friday, Friday, keep your nose tidy



What do you have for Saturday Saturday?


:lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sleep, heavenly sleep


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

S A T U R D A Y

*S*leep *a*s *t*hough *u r* *d*reaming *a*way *y*our *life*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> S A T U R D A Y
> 
> *S*leep *a*s *t*hough *u r* *d*reaming *a*way *y*our *life*



Heh heh. Nice one.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

My favorite tip....*Don't Put Your Pet in Kennels. Get A Live-in Sitter for Free!*

So maybe they would like some suggestions of what kind of crap not to post, and in the process some help of what to post that would be more to the general liking of the board members...

I understand that it is about money for them and I am fine with them making some. I just don't want to hear *Don't Put Your Pet in Kennels. Get A Live-in Sitter for Free! *Ever again from them. My sure fire way to do that is to not go to their site. Which, is sort of counter to what they intend by putting their site info up here.
I understand probably better than they do that there is very little money in the sport dog/LE/MWD market, and the market share is already taken by others, not them. elite K9, Ray Allen, Signature, Hallmark, Redline, Bende, demenet, dogtra, tri-tronics, Etc. I also understand and they may not that police and working dog people are very loyal to who they like and sort of provincial and simple in their needs. So basically they have no business here, unless they post medical information that is useable to us as working dog folks, sell equipment for working dogs, and service us with things we actually need. 

This isn't meant to be nasty as I appreciate that they want to make money by being here, and thus support the board being here for all. If they'd like some ideas, they should ask, so they can press forward and make money, and I don't ever have to see: *Don't Put Your Pet in Kennels. Get A Live-in Sitter for Free!*










Petguide.com said:


> You know how important it is to clean your dog's ears. We've put together some things to remember when cleaning your dog's ears.
> 
> 
> 
> To read all the tips, please visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

we have no room for anyone else here at my house, so the live-in sitter will have to be fairly small, and sleep with me I guess, there is a little room at the edge of the bed...not sure how the gf is gonna like that one though...


----------



## Administrator (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My apologies for the thread you just read. I've read over your concerns and Connie has given me her feedback and we're working on getting this fixed. I will be in touch very shortly.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Back in the day this was a WORKING DOG FORUM...:-k](*,):evil:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Back in the day this was a WORKING DOG FORUM...:-k](*,):evil:



That is why these posts will not continue. 

The admin response was quick and decisive.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Connie!

Maybe you could also point out the fact that all the dogs on here work just fine. Ads like that belong on the Broken Dog Forum...\\/


----------

